# Lipoma-colon path



## froggie11 (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello
I am coding a right hemicolectomy. The path of the the segment of colon taken calls it a 'submucosal lipoma'. Should I use 214.8 (lipoma, other specified site), 211.3 (benign neoplasm-lg. intestine), or 569.89? Thanks!


----------



## mjewett (Aug 5, 2009)

What about using code 214.3 lipoma intra-abdominal organs.


----------

